# Carradice Saddle bags



## jackthelad (25 Oct 2011)

Was wondering if anyone has used the Carradice saddle bags like Barley 7 ltrs,Pendle 11ltrs and the Longflap 15litres.

1)I was basically wondering what the weights feels like behind the saddle

2) are you better buying the support bracket for these bags.

3) basically any advice or info 

any help appreciated

jackthelad


----------



## ACS (25 Oct 2011)

Use a Barley (in green) with bagman support hooked to a B17 for Audax. Don't really notice it is there to be honest. If I need additional capacity I have a Altura Dryline bar bag


----------



## vernon (25 Oct 2011)

jackthelad said:


> Was wondering if anyone has used the Carradice saddle bags like Barley 7 ltrs,Pendle 11ltrs and the Longflap 15litres.
> 
> 1)I was basically wondering what the weights feels like behind the saddle
> 
> ...



I use an unsupported Barley on one of my bikes and an unsupported Nelson on another. I've never felt the need to use a support bracket for either bag. The feeling of weight behind the saddle is entirely dependent upon what you put in the bags. I have found that the three point attachment i.e. two saddle loops and the seat stem loop to be sufficient for stabilising the bags.

You could start by buying one of the bigger bags - having spare capacity is better than running out of capacity and is a cheaper option than having to upgrade later.

Do without the support rack to begin with and buy one only if you feel that you need one after riding with the unsupported bag.


----------



## wiggydiggy (25 Oct 2011)

Just started using a Barley + QR mechanism, pleased so far with how stable it feels behind the post. I've been reading this thread for some lighting tips here: https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## Brandane (25 Oct 2011)

Top tip for users of the Carradice Nelson: Turn your seatpost clamp around so that the protruding part of it which houses the bolt is facing the front of the bike, and not rubbing against the saddlebag until it eventually wears a hole through it (even with the reinforced panel).

The support bracket would be an alternative way to solve that problem!

Other than that, I find it to be a great piece of kit. Very well made and hardly noticeable on the move. Mine now sports a leather patch to repair the damage caused as above .


----------



## Aushiker (26 Oct 2011)

jackthelad said:


> Was wondering if anyone has used the Carradice saddle bags like Barley 7 ltrs,Pendle 11ltrs and the Longflap 15litres.



G'day

I use the Carradice Barley on my regular commuter, a Kinesis Racelight Granfondo and then for longer Audax rides (200 km+) it gets moved over to my Look 555.



> 1)I was basically wondering what the weights feels like behind the saddle



Weight is not something I have noticed with the bag. Closeness to the saddle is something I have got used to on Kinesis. This is an "issue" due to the limited amount of seatpost I have available. On the Look where I have more seatpost I don't have an issue. That said I don't really notice the Barley at all now.

The bag mounted on the Kinesis. See how close it is to the back of the saddle.







and mounted on the Look 555









> 2) are you better buying the support bracket for these bags.



I use the SQR Block mounting system because my Brook saddles don't have saddle loops and secondly it makes it easy to switch between bikes.

Hope this helps.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## Fiona N (26 Oct 2011)

I use the Barley for Audaxes too - my Selle Italia saddles have the loops under the saddle (how cool is that for Italian saddles!) so I don't need the conversion kit but I do use a support as being a short-arse with a semi-compact, there's not a whole lot of seat post out and I'd rather not wear a hole in either bag or tyre.

I've never noticed the weight at all - even stuffed to the gunnels, compared to mind, it pales into insignificance


----------



## jackthelad (26 Oct 2011)

thanks for the replies guys greatly appreciated.I am between a saddle bag being too small and panniers too big,so the caradice saddle bag looks ideal.I think the barley looks the best of both worlds enough to carry those extras when needed but not too big to make the bike top heavy.


----------



## gaz (26 Oct 2011)

If you don't ride with a lot of weight high up already, then you will notice it out of the saddle, It can feel very strange and uncomfortable at first but you get used to it.
Raises the centre of gravity as well so track standing is a bit harder.


----------



## jackthelad (27 Oct 2011)

spot on gaz the kind of info i was looking for thanks


----------



## andrew_s (27 Oct 2011)

I use a Bagman QR with a variety of saddlebags.


With a bigger bag with a fair amount in it (Camper Longflap full of camping gear), I find is doesn't make much difference to the handling provided that I stay in the saddle.
If I stand, it's quite noticeable that if the bike rocks sideways, it tends to keep going and needs a bit of a pull on the handlebars to stop it. You get used to it after a short while.
The support of the Bagman is quite springy, and a big bag can bounce quite a lot on a rough road - enough to move the support down about 3". It's all up & down movement and you don't really notice (suspended luggage



), but it fascinated those following.

P.S.
A raised centre of gravity makes balancing easier, not harder. Consider balancing a pencil upright on the end of your finger, and doing the same with a metre ruler.


----------



## Danny (29 Oct 2011)

Personally I would go for a slightly bigger bag than the Barley. The extra weight is negligible, and it can be useful having the extra carrying capacity for long winter rides when you might want to carry a spare fleece, or winter jacket.


----------



## vernon (30 Oct 2011)

andrew_s said:


> P.S.
> A raised centre of gravity makes balancing easier, not harder. Consider balancing a pencil upright on the end of your finger, and doing the same with a metre ruler.



A better example is to compare balancing a pencil on it point on your finger with balancing the same pencil on its point on your finger after adding a blob of plasticine to the eraser end of the pencil.

You have a like for like comparision then.


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Oct 2011)

Brandane said:


> Top tip for users of the Carradice Nelson: Turn your seatpost clamp around so that the protruding part of it which houses the bolt is facing the front of the bike, and not rubbing against the saddlebag until it eventually wears a hole through it (even with the reinforced panel).
> 
> The support bracket would be an alternative way to solve that problem!



Good tip!

I cut a piece of pipe to use as a standoff for my lowsaddle Longflap, and that works ok too;

http://monkeyphoto.posterous.com/a-carradice-bodge


----------



## wiggydiggy (31 Oct 2011)

I just did a write up here https://www.cyclechat.net/ but on that my Barley had:

Side Pockets - Inner Tube, Puncture Repair Kit, Multi-Tool, Tyre Levers and Chocolate bars
Strapped on top - Waterproofs (trousers and jacket), overshoes and pump. Stuffed into a clear zippable bag it gave me the chance to put my Fibre Flare in as well
Main Pocket - Non cycling pants/shirt for evening, 1 x change socks/undies, basic man bag (toothpaste etc), cycling underlayer, glasses case, deodrant and assorted food/water to fill the space.

So it was fine for a 2 day tour, a 2nd bad (handlbar?) might be useful in future though.


----------



## keithb (1 Nov 2011)

I've got a Nelson longflap that I use to commute with. I'm using the Carradice Bagman QR bracket (without a support frame) and a rear reflector bracket I had lying around as a stand-off to keep it away from the seatpost. 

Works really well, though I've made an internal frame out of some dowel to help the bag keep its shape.


----------



## wiggydiggy (1 Nov 2011)

Bodges seem to be order of the day with these!

Just spent some time wrapping an old sock in gaffer tape around the QR frame as the metal frame had been rubbing/pushing one of the leather straps loose.


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Nov 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> Bodges seem to be order of the day with these!





> I've made the comparison before between a Carradice saddlebag and owning a pet.





> ​Basically German products do what you want. They are well made and efficient. My Ortleib panniers, SON hub, Rohloff Hub, B&M lights are all class leaders.​​My Brooks saddle requires tweaking and proofing, it doesn’t work out of the box, it needs love and care (but will reward you, just like a Labrador Puppy).​​Carradice Saddlebags sort of work out of the box but can be improved by spending more money on wire support racks or maybe a short length of broom handle wedged between bag and seat-post.​​The german designers must look with on with dispair at how Brooks and Carradice get away with it.​​Imagine buying a SON Dynamo that could be improved with the addition of a bit of broom handle.​​Now I must go and put a saucer of milk out for my Carradice Barley.​


​(Lee, on YACF).


----------



## wiggydiggy (2 Nov 2011)

I've got a more ambitious plan - leather wrap arounds!

Looking at the 'recovering a post office bike' thread in the photo's section I think I can do something similiar around the wire frame of the QR rack, it'd certainly look better than an old sock in gaffer tape 

So like they have covered the handlebar with the leather I would want to wrap leather around the QR frame:








wheres_my_beard said:


> So far we have replaced the original hard red handlebar and brake lever grips with some nice soft leather covers, home-made for the princely some of £12.37 (£12 for the leather and 37p for the the thread).



I've never even bought leather before let alone stitch it! I'll post pics up of progress.....

@John the Monkey

Haha I'd agree with with that, as above I'm looking forward to rolling up my sleeves and going for it.


----------



## Aushiker (2 Nov 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> (Lee, on YACF).



I suspect Lee has never owned a Sigma ROX 9 then but then of course they are made in Taiwan 

Regards
Andrew


----------



## Pocoyo (9 Nov 2011)

no subscribe button.


----------

